# My New Rig Kona COIL AIR



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey just thought id share a pic of my new rig mainly gunna use for freeride and the like in the background is the wifes kona hahanna and my specialised p1









btw great price i saved £1000 of rrp so instead of £2600 it was only £1600, sweet ride although the bars again are just toooooo wide there never gunna squeeze thru some tight sections, so hacksaw time once again.. apart from that its all stock parts for now!!!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks sick... i want it.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice ride, I've got a Coiler Deluxe and it makes a great all-around trail bike, it never holds me back when I find something cool to session on the trail. Dig the Hahahanna too, those are great old bikes.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Coil AIR with a 36 Vanilla? I thought they had air all around? Nice stable, by the way, that p. is really nice.


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

nice bike. I got an 06 Kona Coiler frame with rear coil over fox shock, anyone want it?? Send me a pm- CHEAP!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Coilers are sweet!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sick bike, crazy stem.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

it is air all round by the way. and yeah crazy long n steep rising stem but i need a shock pump 1st and then il get a new stem, as ive already bought two new laptops and two new bikes this year and its only march so i dont know when the wallet will have any funds i have a load of stuff to put on ebay so once i stop riding and get that sorted ill be able to get the stuff i need.

by the way sweet ride the aceleration is a bit poo but at high speeds its a dream so smooth and takes big hits with ease.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Coil AIR with a 36 Vanilla? I thought they had air all around? Nice stable, by the way, that p. is really nice.


I recall my Demo having a TALAS... either way, it's air, not a coil. I remember that much.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Got the Coiler out on the mountain yesterday:










And that is what I like about my Coiler Deluxe: it can go out on a six hour epic all over a coastal mountain, climb up well and be ready to rip up the descents when the time comes!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

carbuncle said:


> And that is what I like about my Coiler Deluxe: it can go out on a six hour epic all over a coastal mountain, climb up well and be ready to rip up the descents when the time comes!


Yeah thats what the sport as a whole should be about up and down .. the acomplishment of getting up and the buzz of going down


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, Coiler/Coilairs rule. I pedal my '07 Coilair Supreme everywhere. My XC Trance gets left at home even on XC rides. Not the easiest bike to pedal but so what. The bike is all around fun to ride. I have pedaled my Coilair in an XC race and done 34 mile, 5000 foot ascent XC rides, DH shuttles, and DH race. The bike is always the rock of gibraltar under me. The twichy fellow riding it is the "problem".

Did a new trail this weekend. 4 mile fire road ascent and a 4 mile single track descent. Did two "laps" for 4100 feet of total ascent.

I just need to figure out something to do about the DHX 5.0 Air shock...


----------



## Peyote (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a pic of my 2007 Coilair, im selling it right now to pay for my new one, Best bike ever!


----------

